# كيف تتحول من شخص عصبى لشخص هادى؟!!!!



## + بريسكلا + (28 فبراير 2009)

*كيف تتحول من شخص عصبى لشخص هادى؟!!!!*






*بعض الاشخاص يشعرون بالراحة عند المشي أو القيام بتمارين اليوغا،كن مبتكرا وتعلم كيف تتخلص من التوتر باسرع، واسهل الطرق.*

*بما اننا لا نستطيع ايقاف او منع الاوضاع التي تسبب التوتر، تقول ايستر سترنبرغ، من المعهد الوطني للصحة العقلية، يمكن أن تسيطر على ادراكك لهذه الاوضاع. "يمكنك ان تتعلم كيف تخدع دماغك بحيث تسيطر على ردود الفعل ضد التوتر بفعالية." *​ 

*كَيف تخدع دماغك؟ تعتبر الطريقة الأكثر فاعلية لخداع العقل وتخفيض درجة التوتر هي بقطع سلسلة ردود الفعل الطبيعية. *
*واليكم التقنية: *​ 

*1. التنفس: *
*عندما يتباطئ المرور على الطريق بسبب اعمال الصيانة، وتعتقد بأن الامر قد يستغرق ساع بينما يجب ان يكون ابنك في المدرسة بعد عشرة دقائق، فعلى الاغلب أنت تأخذ نفس سريعا، من صدرك. بينما يجب ان تقوم بالتنفس من بطنك بشكل عميق، الامر الذي سيساعد على امتصاص كميات كبيرةَ من الهواء إلى رئتينك. (ولإنجاز هذا، عندما تتنفس قم باخراج الهواء من معدتك عند الزفير). يقوم دماغك باكتشاف الأوكسجين الزائد فيقوم بتقليل تدفق كمية هرمونات التوتر. كما يعمل الأوكسجين على ارسال موجات دماغية هادئةَ أطول، النوع الذي يرتبط بعملية الإسترخاء. لذلك كلما كنت بحاجة الى الاسترخاء، قم باخذ نفس عميق وافرغ الهواء من بطنك عند الزفير، كر العملية من 3 الى 5 مرات للتخلص من هرمونات التوتر. *​ 

*2. إضحك! *
*اظهرت الدراسات بأن الأشخاصِ الذين يضحكون بمودة بينما يراقبون فلم مضحك تقل لديهم نسبة هرمونات التوتر. بينما عندما تكون واقعا تحت الضغوطات، فأنت تنحصر في دورة من الأفكار الفظيعة جداً! دون أن تجد مخرج! "بينما دخول الافكار المضحكة الى الدماغ، يسمح لك باستعادة السيطرة العقلية، "وفقا للدكتورة جانيس كايكولت غلاسير، من كلية الطب بجامعة أوهايو. *
*لذلك أنت بحاجة الى مخزون متجدد من النكات المضحكة، والمواقف الطريفة التي حصلت لك أو لاحد اصدقائك، وببساطة اذهب لتضحك ببساطة وتنسى التوتر . *​ 

*3. غني *
*تذكر أنت لست العندليب، ولن تفوز بلقب سوبر ستار، لذلك قم بغناء اللحن الذي تحب، والذي يجعلك تشعر بالراحة والسعادة. قم بغناء اللحن بصوت منخفض اولا، ثم ارفع صوتك تدريجيا، وكرر اللحن لتشعر بالراحة. *​ 

*4. اضف طابعا شخصيا *
*كل شخص يعرف ما يريحه وما يسبب توتره، استعمل هذه المعلومات القيمة لتجلب الراحة والاسترخاء الى نفسك، استعمل طابعك الشخصي الخاص بك، وستجد بانه فعال ويقلل من هرمونات التوتر. *
*مثلا، بعض الاشخاص يشعرون بالراحة عند المشي، أو القيام بتمارين اليوغا، أو تناول نوع من الفواكه، أو العد الى العشرة باكثر من لغة. *

*كن مبتكرا، وتعلم كيف تتخلص من التوتر باسرع، واسهل الطرق*​


----------



## white rose (1 مارس 2009)

نصائح مفيدة كتير  
يسلموا ايديك بريسكلا

يسوع يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2009)

الواد ده شكله تحــــــــــــفه 

معلومات راااااااااائعه يا بريسكلا 

ميرررسى على المعلومات  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *كيف تتحول من شخص عصبى لشخص هادى؟!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بريسكلا

موضوع جميل جداااا 

ولذالك سأبدا معك بضحكة...

واحد جاي من الصعيد وعايز يسافر في الاكسبرس  اي القطار السريع

سأل بتاع  المحطة ...

هي البريسة المسبرسة ها تسبرس ايمتا..

بتاع المحطة..نعم لم افهم

رد عليه  ...بهايم ما بتهموش 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

بدون زعل قصدي شريف


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> نصائح مفيدة كتير
> يسلموا ايديك بريسكلا
> 
> يسوع يباركك



*ميرسى روز لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> الواد ده شكله تحــــــــــــفه
> 
> معلومات راااااااااائعه يا بريسكلا
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى كوكو لمرورك 
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بريسكلا
> 
> موضوع جميل جداااا
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه
مفيش زعل ولا حاجة
ميرسى لمرورك 
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا بريسكلا *
*موضوع جميل ويستحق  احلى تقييم*
*شكرا ليكى *​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ميرسى يا بريسكلا *
> *موضوع جميل ويستحق  احلى تقييم*
> *شكرا ليكى *​



*ميرسى يا جوجو 
لمرورك وتقيييمك 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 مارس 2009)

*مرسي يا برسكيلا 
بس الواحد بيكون هادي جدا وبتقابلة مواقف في الحياة بتعصبة ومش هينفع ساعتها الغناء ولا الضحك ولا النفس العميق  علشان يوقف عصبيتة

مرسي يا قمر​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي يا برسكيلا
> بس الواحد بيكون هادي جدا وبتقابلة مواقف في الحياة بتعصبة ومش هينفع ساعتها الغناء ولا الضحك ولا النفس العميق  علشان يوقف عصبيتة
> 
> مرسي يا قمر​*



*ميرسى راجعا ليسوع لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مارس 2009)

*3. غني *
*تذكر أنت لست العندليب، ولن تفوز بلقب سوبر ستار، لذلك قم بغناء اللحن الذي تحب، والذي يجعلك تشعر بالراحة والسعادة. قم بغناء اللحن بصوت منخفض اولا، ثم ارفع صوتك تدريجيا، وكرر اللحن لتشعر بالراحة.

*الموضوع اكتر من روعه 
تسلم ايدك يا بريسكلا*
*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *3. غني *
> *تذكر أنت لست العندليب، ولن تفوز بلقب سوبر ستار، لذلك قم بغناء اللحن الذي تحب، والذي يجعلك تشعر بالراحة والسعادة. قم بغناء اللحن بصوت منخفض اولا، ثم ارفع صوتك تدريجيا، وكرر اللحن لتشعر بالراحة.
> 
> *الموضوع اكتر من روعه
> ...



*ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (4 مارس 2009)

ميرسى خالص بريسكلا بجد انا استفدت كتير 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مارس 2009)

ميمو ايمو قال:


> ميرسى خالص بريسكلا بجد انا استفدت كتير
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



*ميرسى يا ايمو لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------

